# Almost embarrassed to admit this



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

But this is my first Ohio River fish on the fly. Ever. And since it was a cruddy morning, it is my only fish ever on the fly in the Ohio River.










I live within an easy drive of the Ohio, I just never fish it. Almost literally. Earlier this summer my buddy and I went out on his bass boat and we both got skunked, that was my first time fly fishing the Ohio. Yesterday, from shore (obviously), I had tons of whiffs, rolls, and short strikes from skipjack until this one finally screwed up and got the hook.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Nothing to be ashamed of! Welcome to your new addiction, nothing like catching a fish on the fly.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

skippies or sometimes called freshwater tarpon, are a blast on the fly, just gotta keep a tight line on them and youll learn quickly to use the rod to keep them in the water and not jumping, a perfect technical catch there my friend!! and a decent sized one to boot. usually where skips are, there are whites, hybrids and the occasional striper around. doll jigs do better then clouser style flys for some reason, white with pink heads are a favorite and be sure to tie with marabou vs bucktail.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

justinharrell said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of! Welcome to your new addiction, nothing like catching a fish on the fly.


I think you misinterpreted. Not first fish on the fly...first on the fly in the Ohio River.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha! Yeah Cream has caught plenty, and ties some of the best flies I've ever seen. I just don't have the patience for that stacked hair stuff man.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice fish Cream. Did it at least put up a fight on the one wt or did you whip him with a heavier rod?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bobcatbasser said:


> Nice fish Cream. Did it at least put up a fight on the one wt or did you whip him with a heavier rod?


7wt. It didn't seem fair.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

TheCream said:


> I think you misinterpreted. Not first fish on the fly...first on the fly in the Ohio River.


Must have needed another afternoon coffee... sorry about that!


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

FL-boy said:


> Haha! Yeah Cream has caught plenty, and ties some of the best flies I've ever seen. I just don't have the patience for that stacked hair stuff man.


Yeah, I was admiring his work in this thread http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/most-memorable-summer-fish-on-the-fly.288609/#post-2086237. Beautiful stuff!


----------

